# Flounder Light Brackets



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

These are custom brackets that fit 150 watt & 175 watt HPS & Mh lights

$50 for the pair.

[850] 207-4632


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I may be interested in those since I already have the holes to match. Those 400's are huge anyhow.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like Buck Wild must be the new owner of the Tickle Me Green


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep he is. 

I have a new project on the horizon.... Heading to Tx. to get it.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Yep he is.
> 
> I have a new project on the horizon.... Heading to Tx. to get it.


He got a hell of a deal on custom boat. 

Will you new project float?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No ----- 4 wheel's. 

Working on the drift trikes too.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

What the hell is a Drift Bike surely you don't Drift Fish with it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL This is what it is.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That is super cool. I want one now..!!

I used to race the 3 wheel wheelchairs so I know I could do this..


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok I see how they work. You sure your young enough to do that. Remember we don't heal as fast as we did when we were young LOL


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Little Red Wagon*



X-Shark said:


> LOL This is what it is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX4fCTO44Ic


 It's good to still be a kid inside !!!! http://youtu.be/bCg6A6nX7Kw


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Still have the brackets.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump.....Someone buy these.

I've got another new project coming.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Bump.....Someone buy these.
> 
> I've got another new project coming.


hey Shark, Can you provide a link for the lights used with these brackets. I'm in the market. Thanks


----------

